# Bottled my first batch



## Digger (Sep 2, 2020)

Just Bottled my first batch. I’m so excited to see how it taste. I want to do a key lime next and maybe a blueberry lemonade. Seems the options are endless.


----------



## robert81650 (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks like some of your corks did not go in too well. Needs to be flush or just below the top of the bottle.


----------



## Digger (Sep 2, 2020)

I use a hand corker and dont Soak the corks so some of them go in really tight And don’t fully seat but those are the one I drink first. Most these fruit wines don’t last longer than a couple months between me, my wife and all her friends. a I can’t make wine fast enough. Maybe I should start charging


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks nice and clear, congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 2, 2020)

Digger said:


> Just Bottled my first batch. I’m so excited to see how it taste. I want to do a key lime next and maybe a blueberry lemonade. Seems the options are endless.



That's the thing about wine making - and especially country wines: the options and possibilities are truly endless. And while not everything that can be fermented should be, there are so many fruits and vegetables and flowers and herbs and spices that many of us have never ever imagined might be turned into incredible wines. I am thinking about zucchini wine, for example or wine you might make from whey leftover from cheese making (lactose itself is not fermentable but if you add lactase, the enzyme that lactose -intolerant folk take when they want to indulge in icecream then you can even ferment those milk sugars.


----------



## robert81650 (Sep 3, 2020)

Digger said:


> I use a hand corker and dont Soak the corks so some of them go in really tight And don’t fully seat but those are the one I drink first. Most these fruit wines don’t last longer than a couple months between me, my wife and all her friends. a I can’t make wine fast enough. Maybe I should start charging


That's the way with me.........they don't last long enough to go bad......................


----------

